# Router spring removal?



## prhen (May 20, 2013)

Hi all.
I'm planning on table mounting a Makita 3612BR and am wondering if there is a spring that should be removed, as on the Triton, in order to lessen resistance when the router is raised. Anyone have experience with the Makita...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Paul, the 3612 has 2 springs.. I know.. I found out by accident...

I would imagine it is a fairly simple task to remove the springs by desire....


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Paul, the 3612 has 2 springs.. I know.. I found out by accident...
> 
> I would imagine it is a fairly simple task to remove the springs by desire....


Hey James it sounds like that second spring sorta sprung up on you??? :blink:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/39068-my-makita-has-bit-dust.html


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/39068-my-makita-has-bit-dust.html


WOW what a headache. Thank goodness for freinds, like you said.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Paul, if you hold the top of the router down and unwind the fine adjusting knob, the router should just slide up the plunge posts and release the springs.


----------



## Roodog (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi there. I also have a 3612 Makita which I have been using all day today. There are springs in this tool, but surely if you remove them you will be detracting from the point of the plunge-function of the router? I see why you would want to do this, as they are tough springs to push when your router is below the table. The loss of the springs would not affect the depth of the cut but would certainly make life easier. My router is mounted on the triton router table, and there is a distinct loss of cutting depth what with the thickness of the table and the chassis, but I get around that by raising the bit only a little from the collet. That in itself isn't the safest thing to do, but it is only by maybe 1/4". Good luck with your project!
Andrew (Roodog)


----------



## prhen (May 20, 2013)

Hi Andrew.
My thought was that the springs would reinforce the effect of gravity when the router is upside down in the table and cause extra wear on the winding rod threads...I hear this happens with the Triton. 
Thanks to all for your advice. 
Paul


----------



## peterrue (Jan 30, 2014)

*Laboratory Jack*

I was also considering spring removal but since I have little routing experience I decided not to for the moment. I also work on the Triton table so one can put the cross saw table on the support close to the router. I have just bought a laboratory jack that fits under the router on the cross table and allows fine adjustment of the cutting height even if it is still below the table.

I'm still not sure about removing the springs though!


----------

